
Strike: Real-Time Options Price Alerts - missionmoon
https://testflight.apple.com/join/7WLiiDre
======
missionmoon
My friends and I were missing out on some gains during work so we made Strike
for tracking options. We've been long time frequenters of r/wallstreetbets.
We'd love to get some feedback on our product; we plan to release with a
freemium model and have more features in the works. We'd like to validate the
product. Thanks for checking it out! :)

~~~
abrowne2
Hey, thanks for this. Going to check it out

